# Union Pacific Gas Turbines



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I found this interesting and entertaining and educational. I had no idea they actually had turbines in service and for so long. I had the impression from people they were strictly experimental.

Union Pacific Gas Turbines (digitally remastered) Documentary (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the looks of the gas turbines. Similar to the Alco PAs, they have a hefty appearance that appeals to me.


----------



## Tom A H (Jul 25, 2021)

Thanks for the link Chaostrain - I watched this last night and it was great. I had no idea they experimented with steam driven electric turbines in the 30s - pretty fascinating!

Now if only UP would restore a gas turbine to working order, although there probably isn’t much chance for that.


----------

